# My first post



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

We have a Sheltie, "Bailey" and her daughter "Panda". Daddy was a purebred Havanese, this was an unintentional breeding and the results were hard to believe. Here are some pics of our baby before and after getting groomed and pic of baby and mom.

Panda before her first hair cut

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/115433017/original.jpg

Panda after her hair cut

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/117714743/original.jpg

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/117714748/original.jpg

Baby and Mom

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/115697155/original.jpg

I have a lot of photos in my galleries of our girls and a gallery of the puppy photos as well. If you are interested I will post links to the galleries for your perusal.

Regards
Terry


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Panda is adorable! And so is Bailey. 
I'm Karla...I have a Havanese named Gracie, a German Shepherd named Maggie, and I just rescued a supposed poodle (although he looks more Bichon) this week. 
 Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Panda and her mommy are beautiful!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome.

I love the pictures of your beauties!

I've always thought that Havs and Shelties are 2 breeds that go well together. Now you've got both breeds all wrapped up in one special pup!
Is her temperament like a Sheltie or a Hav!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bailey and Panda are cute. 
I have two Havs and a Sheltie. I never would have thought of a cross. I know you didn't either since it was accidental... but Panda is cute.


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh she has a Havanese face and fur with a Sheltie body - how CUTE! Panda and Bailey are both beautiful, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness...Panda is adorable! How much does she weigh? 
I love her coloring....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! And....Panda looks like a panda! What does Panda's hair feel like?


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

luv2havs said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> I love the pictures of your beauties!
> 
> ...


I think her temprament is more Havanese than Sheltie. She is a character and in hindsight I think Panda is short for Pandamonium. She looked like a little Panda when she was pup and the name stuck.


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Renee said:


> Oh my goodness...Panda is adorable! How much does she weigh?
> I love her coloring....


She has gained a few pounds since she was spayed a month ago and getting a little too heavy imo, she now weighs 25 lbs. Mom has gained a few since she was spayed about 4 months ago and now weighs 36lbs.


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Welcome to the forum! And....Panda looks like a panda! What does Panda's hair feel like?


Her hair is like a Havanese, actually there is not much Sheltie in her except maybe for her size. Dad wasn't a small Havanese and if you can believe it he was almost all white except for black ears and a large black spot on his right hindquarter.


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Here are some links to the only pics I have of Panda's Dad.

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/111757226/large.jpg

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/111757228/large.jpg

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/111757280/large.jpg


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Now I bet that is one hav that can herd


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, both your girls are adorable. Do you own the dad as well?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:welcome: What a cutie patootie!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful babies! Panda sure does take after Dad : )


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

What a sweet looking girl! Daddy looks like quite the rogue...I can see how he became the puppy daddy with your Sheltie...:wink:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Where's Julie? Isn't Quincy a Sheltie? She's going to love this cute lil baby!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Havanese Forum, Terry! What a lovely puppy! Mom is quite beautiful, as is Panda's dad. He looks like a bigger, teddy bear-like Hav, like my Ricky. I find that Panda looks quite a lot more like her mom after her cut! Very nice dogs.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Your "shelvanese" puppy is gorgeous!!!! I love shelties and always thought they were soo pretty-what a perfect combo.


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks all for the great welcome. Have had a hectic few days so I haven't been on to see the nice welcoming comments. Will try and post some more respones and links to my galleries tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Now I bet that is one hav that can herd


She is a herding demon!


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

*Here is a link to my Gallery of Bailey's puppies*

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/bailey__her_puppies


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

terdonal said:


> http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/bailey__her_puppies


they look like border collies ha ha!


----------



## Rupes (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there! Welcome - I am new also. Your "kids" are cuties!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What stunning photography, Terry! You have beautiful, beautiful dogs. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome! The mom and babies are beautiful! I can't wait to see pics as they grow.
Gina


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

*A link to "Our Girls Gallery"*

Below is the link to the gallery dedicated to our girls.

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/my_girls

There are also some pics of Panda's brother who has not been trimmed so you can have a better idea of how Panda would look if we let her coat grow out.

Terry


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Terry and Panda. What a beautiful mom and babe. Panda really looks like a shelvanese!!!! in this picture you can really see her mom in her eyes.

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/...8/original.jpg

I will be really interested in watching Panda grow and hearing which traits she has of both Havanese and Sheltie.

Just out curiousity... how did the accident happen? Do you show/breed Bailey? I am not being at all judgemental... just always interested in a good love story! And I agree. the results puppies are amazing. Good thing I am allergic to Shelties or I would be IWAPing all over the place. (IWAP means I want a puppy...of which I am the queen)


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Missy said:


> Welcome Terry and Panda. What a beautiful mom and babe. Panda really looks like a shelvanese!!!! in this picture you can really see her mom in her eyes.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/...8/original.jpg
> 
> ...


We got Bailey in March of this year when we lost our Trinket due to kidney failure after dental surgery.

We had only had Bailey for about 3 weeks when we were concerned that she might have a UTI so we took her to the vet long story short she was pregnant and due in fairly soon.

We called the breeder who was mortified. She back tracked the timing and figured it had to have happened when she was in Mexico for 2 weeks and her dogs were being looked after by her son who it turns out didn't notice when Bailey came into heat. Her heat was never very noticeable and obviously he wasn't watching close enough. It was assumed that one of the male Shelties had done the deed of course once the pups arrived it was obvious it was her Havanese.

We took Bailey back to her to have the pups right away and she had them a week later and of course Bailey stayed there for eight weeks and we would go visit every week and my wife fell in love with Panda, so here we are.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry about the loss of Trinket. 

Great story.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow that is some coat on Kolby! Not sure I'd want to brush all that.


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

cjsud said:


> Wow that is some coat on Kolby! Not sure I'd want to brush all that.


Me neither that is why we get her cut quite frequently though it does change her look dramaticlly as you can see from the many pics in my gallery. It is like bringing home a different dog when she has been groomed.

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/my_girls


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Missy said:


> Sorry about the loss of Trinket.
> 
> Great story.


Thank you, we were devestated when we lost Trinket. We had only had her for 4 months and she wound her way into our hearts so deeply in that short time. She was a wonderful girl and one of the most personable Shelties we have ever had.

According to the breeder she didn't really like men yet when we saw her she was all over me and licking my face and hands almost non stop for the 2 hours we were there. She couldn't believe it.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love your pack of shelties. I saw a little merle girl with one blue eye at Petsmart a few months back and she was one of the most beautiful animals I've ever seen. Maybe one day I'll get one to keep Pixie company. Those puppies are just too stinking cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kolby looks like a mini Old English Sheep Dog!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I didn't think there would be another pup out there named Panda!


----------

